# snowblower won't start



## sherrymH (Dec 10, 2010)

would likke to know what would cause a snowblower form starting and if its the fuel line ,how do i check it? changed spark plug,put gas& oil mix ,electric start and it still won't start


----------



## sherrymH (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm familiar with the product,and do know some things about its funtion


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

sherrymH said:


> would likke to know what would cause a snowblower form starting and if its the fuel line ,how do i check it? changed spark plug,put gas& oil mix ,electric start and it still won't start


If it's a 2-cycle - one in which you mix the gas and oil - you almost certainly have a carburettor bowl that's gummed up. The only real way to take care of the problem is to remove the bowl and clean it.


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

I've had great success with lawnmower and snow blower using starter fluid, especially first start of the season.

It's ether and comes in a spray can. Big box store Walmart carries but any auto parts store will too. I remove spark plug, spray into plug hole for about 3 or 4 seconds and quickly re-install plug by hand, as tight as I can, reconnect wire and (hopefully) start. When running a minute or 2, I shut off and tighten plug with a wrench. If it sputters and starts but sounds like it will stall, hit the primer diaphram to keep gas flowing.


----------



## jimmyfloyd (Sep 29, 2008)

What is the make and model of the snowblower? This will help get more specific information. Trying it with starting fluid as stated will help narrow down the issue. How old is it? 

One thing that I have had luck with is B12 Chemtool, which is available at the auto parts store. It comes in a spray and a pour in can. I used the spray to clean out the float bowl and carb, and put some in the gas. It is a fual treatment, and does a good job of removing the gummed up old gas in my 80's vintage snowblower.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

sherrymH said:


> would likke to know what would cause a snowblower form starting and if its the fuel line ,how do i check it? changed spark plug,put gas& oil mix ,electric start and it still won't start


If the fuel has been left in the tank, even with a fuel stabilizer, it can cause the carburetor needle to malfunction. There are kits to replace these parts.
My service guy recommended dropping the fuel bowl at the end of the season and removing the fuel. It's one nut and 1/4 cup of gas. This way the needle doesn't get fouled up. He also recommended a marine fuel stabilizer(not Stabile) as it was much better. I just pull the bowl.
Ron


----------



## janjon (Dec 26, 2010)

*trouble starting cub cadet snowblower*

this is a single stage blower last used in feb 2010. i tried the electric start and it turns but won't finally turnover. any suggestion on what i should try?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

janjon said:


> this is a single stage blower last used in feb 2010. i tried the electric start and it turns but won't finally turnover. any suggestion on what i should try?


Follow the previous advice above. 
Did you leave the gas in the unit?
Did you add fuel stabilizer to the gas?
When was the last time the unit was tuned?
Did you turn on the fuel petcock?
Is there gas in the tank?
Ron


----------

